# zenbot cnc router



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi there

can anyone help ? does anyone use the above cnc machine, I purchased one about 6 months ago and I have not managed to get round to hooking it up, i am a total beginner at cnc,there is reems and reems of info and I soon experienced info overload as a result i have not progressed any further down the cnc path.

I would appreciate any help or advice on the best way to proceed.

Thanks Jockaneese


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

jockaneese said:


> Hi there
> 
> can anyone help ? does anyone use the above cnc machine, I purchased one about 6 months ago and I have not managed to get round to hooking it up, i am a total beginner at cnc,there is reems and reems of info and I soon experienced info overload as a result i have not progressed any further down the cnc path.
> 
> ...


Jockaneese,

What do you need help with? Have you purchased all the needed parts and electronics to finish the router or just the basic frame?

I assume you know that you will need a Stepper controller, power supply, router and other assorted pieces of hardware. You will also need a Cad package, Cam (to generate gcode and a motor driver software like Mach3.

If you didn't know any of that then you need to do some more research. I would post links to some information but I am not sure that is allowed. 

PM me if you would like my help.

Bill


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Bill

thanks for yor kind offer off assistance, unfortunately i dont think i am permitted to email you directly as i dont have sufficient posts.
Please advise if my understanding is correct, it would be really helpful to fully discuss the hardware and software wiyh you.

Awe_Ra_Best Jockaneese


----------



## Lippisch163 (May 1, 2012)

jockaneese said:


> Hi there
> 
> can anyone help ? does anyone use the above cnc machine, I purchased one about 6 months ago and I have not managed to get round to hooking it up, i am a total beginner at cnc,there is reems and reems of info and I soon experienced info overload as a result i have not progressed any further down the cnc path.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jockaneese;

We are in the same boat and I've had mine since January (of course it took 2 months just to get the machine). If you have Mach3, read the manual forwards and backwards until you understand how to control a 3 axis machine (I'm right there with you, brother). Perhaps if we lean on each other and stumble along, we will be able to make something by Christmas.

Honestly, this machine has me slamming my forehead and exclaiming "I could have had a Torchmate!!" All the hype about ease of use is a scam (sorry to be so blunt). Basically, they throw the machine at you and say, "Go and learn Mach3, good luck..."
I have never seen poorer customer service from any equipment supplier in my life, and I'm 59 years old. If Zenbot would like to reply with some actual technical service, then say on, otherwise, don't slam me or remove this post for telling what at least two people have experienced as the truth with your machine and your "service" after the sale.

NEVER GIVE UP, Be Calm and Carry On;:big_boss:

Lippisch163


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

OK guys you have both expressed displeasure with your router but neither of you has detailed specifically what your issues are.

What do you know that you need help with.
What do you not have a clue about.
Do you have the stepper controls etc.

A few years ago I wrote a thread on a different forum which has lots of information about setting up a CNC. It starts with assembly instructions of a Hobbycnc board and then explains what stepper motors are and how to hook them up. It also has settings for Mach3. Most CNC operate the same so we should be able to get you running. 
Hobbycnc Pro 4 axis CNC Chopper Driver build step by step & more - RC Groups

I am in the process of writing a book about CNC which will cover this stuff and more but it won't be ready for a while. However I have a bunch of chapters done so I might already be able to help with out too much heavy lifting. 

Let me know any specific questions you want answered.

Bill



Bill


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

*Zenbot and Mach3*

Hi Terry

Thanks for your reply, my machine is in the corner of my work shop covered in black plastic, however I need to get my finger out and get the thing running.

When i retired in 2007 i planned to make one of pieces of furniture, however due to medical complications i was advised this was not a good idea, So i decided to have a go at scale wooden cars ans trucks which i will pass on to my two wonderful grandsons Hayden and Oscar.


I use Sketchup to work up my designs, i have purchased Vectrics Cut 2D and Cut3D, to generate tool paths for components in my models which I am just about working out, all that is required is the interface with the cnc and the real world.

I will keep at it.

Regards William


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Bill

I apologise for the lack of clarity in my posts to date, I hope to clear the waters a bit firstly I have not indicated any displeasure with machine its just that i have never hooked the thing up to the supply or pc therefore i cant comment on the operational attributes. The main reason I was requesting help is because of my medical situation and I am reluctant to disclose, anyway it may make things more aparent I have Parkinson's disease which gives me particular difficulties as follows in my case, manual dexterity and also memory issues I cant seem to take in large masses of info and retain it, there fore i was looking for the equivalent of cnc for dummies.
For the record no sympathy required i take each day as it comes and make the best of it there are people a lot worse of than me.

If it would help i will forward the list of hardware and software in my system

Regards William


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Bill

the system was advertised as aparently plug and go cnc system the machine,contoller leads ect, i have a desk top pc which has been cleared of all software other than the operating system in my case windows xp.
i plan to install Vectric Cut2D.Cut3D, Mach3, Lazy Cam and Sketchup.

Can you or anyone else suggest any other reasonably costed software that I may need? or should I be good to go once I know what to do!

Thanks in advance

Jockaneese


----------



## Lippisch163 (May 1, 2012)

jockaneese said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> the system was advertised as aparently plug and go cnc system the machine,contoller leads ect, i have a desk top pc which has been cleared of all software other than the operating system in my case windows xp.
> i plan to install Vectric Cut2D.Cut3D, Mach3, Lazy Cam and Sketchup.
> ...


Good Luck. Mach3 is not user friendly, nor is the Zenbot "Easy to Use" as advertised. I have chattering at one end of axis X or Y (they aren't clear as to which is which even in their "manual"), and have just asked for a refund or a new machine. Their "customer service" is more like a disservice, I had to wait more than a l month for the machine and then they sent me the wrong router mount. We'll see how they do on this most recent request...


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

jockaneese said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> the system was advertised as aparently plug and go cnc system the machine,contoller leads ect, i have a desk top pc which has been cleared of all software other than the operating system in my case windows xp.
> i plan to install Vectric Cut2D.Cut3D, Mach3, Lazy Cam and Sketchup.
> ...


The software you have listed is fine for many projects you will want to do. You will not be able to do a V-Carve tool path but you will be able to do 3D toolpaths using cut3D if you generate the 3D part in Sketchup and export the file to Cut3D. 

One question: Did the machine include a Stepper controller board? 

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Lippisch163 said:


> Good Luck. Mach3 is not user friendly, nor is the Zenbot "Easy to Use" as advertised. I have chattering at one end of axis X or Y (they aren't clear as to which is which even in their "manual"), and have just asked for a refund or a new machine. Their "customer service" is more like a disservice, I had to wait more than a l month for the machine and then they sent me the wrong router mount. We'll see how they do on this most recent request...


Sorry to hear your experience was not the greatest. CNC has a learning curve which is different from any other machine tool. First you have to wrap your head around the nomenclature of the machine. Then you have to Understand the role of the 3 types of software needed. After that is becomes a matter of planning your cut to satisfy all your needs.

The Y axis is usually the long axis of the machine. If you are standing in front of a router table and staring at the Router bit. The X axis is where the router bit moves from left to right. The Y axis is when the bit moves away from you or towards you. The Z axis is when the router bit move upward away from the table (or down towards it). 

Bill


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

*zenbot hardware info*

Hi Bill

Many thanks for your reply, I will dig out the paperwork I have on the Zenbot and let you know all the hardware provided with this cnc router.

Be in touch soon regards

Jockaneese.


----------



## Lippisch163 (May 1, 2012)

*News from Zenbot Land...*



jockaneese said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Many thanks for your reply, I will dig out the paperwork I have on the Zenbot and let you know all the hardware provided with this cnc router.
> 
> ...


I've been in touch with Shaun at Zenbot. He is willing to walk me through it and he probably will be happy to do so with you as well. E-mail him at [email protected] and tell him that you've been in contact with me. You should have received a control box with "Zenbot" engraved across the front of it. If not, you need to obtain one of these from Zenbot as it is the breakout board that was mentioned. You must have Mach3, have downloaded the manual, and have read at least enough to know what the control screens do. 

Nothing worthwhile is easy, unfortunately.

"Most of the work in the world is done by people who don't feel very well." 

Attributed to Winston Churchill. :big_boss


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Terry

Thanks for the update, its good to hear things are progressing at your end I will get going at my end with Mach3.

Awe-Ra-Best
William


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Have you seen this thread.? Zenbot quick start notes - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!


Bill


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Bill

Thanks for the info I will check it out.

Regards Jockaneese


----------



## Lippisch163 (May 1, 2012)

jockaneese said:


> Hello Bill
> 
> Thanks for the info I will check it out.
> 
> Regards Jockaneese


Hey Jockaneese...

Spoke with Shaun again at Zenbot and he walked me through the setup of the machine. Highly recommend that you call him if you are having difficulty. It isn't "quite" plug and play (I guess it would be if you knew Mach3 cold), but for the money, it's a good machine with limitations. You have to provide the motion limits, etc., and the G-code for your part. I'm looking forward to my first milling job using it.

Terry


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update Terry,

Ive been pretty busy last wee while, been contructing scale model of a Land Rover Defender as gift to mountain rescue. Hopefully they can raffle for funds, they depend on public money, they do a great job.

Not sure if its good enough to post photo on forum.

How long did the set up take ? if done by phone from uk to usa could be very expensive .

Kind regards Jockaneese


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

*Zenbot projrct*



Lippisch163 said:


> Hey Jockaneese...
> 
> Spoke with Shaun again at Zenbot and he walked me through the setup of the machine. Highly recommend that you call him if you are having difficulty. It isn't "quite" plug and play (I guess it would be if you knew Mach3 cold), but for the money, it's a good machine with limitations. You have to provide the motion limits, etc., and the G-code for your part. I'm looking forward to my first milling job using it.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry

Have you managed to machine anything would be interested to know the outcome, the motion limits are they software or hard wired limits or both? 

Take care Jockaneese


----------



## Lippisch163 (May 1, 2012)

jockaneese said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> Have you managed to machine anything would be interested to know the outcome, the motion limits are they software or hard wired limits or both?
> 
> Take care Jockaneese


Hi, Jockaneese;

Motion limits are strictly defined by software; there are no hardware switches unless you install them yourself. I've thought of simply glueing hard rubber shims (say 3/16") on the stationary frame at stop points to insure that the machine cannot begin motion from a position where the frames touch each other (this has resulted in chattering and possibly belt slippage in tests).

I will go over my notes from talking with Shaun and post them in this forum later today. So far I've not machined anything, still assembling precut parts.

Cheers,

Lippisch163


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Terry

Thanks for the info.

I am trying to create a clean zone within the workshop, not easy even with dust extraction.

Look forward to your next update.

Take care jockaneese.


----------



## Rob Varney (Aug 11, 2016)

*Router question*

Hi Bill,
Rob here,
does the Zenbot router come with a table?
Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Rob..
if you mean table as in a table w/ legs there's no mention of on on there website that I could find..

note...
posting your email addy isn't such a good idea and is frowned upon here...


----------

